# Whisker?



## BunnyLover13 (Jul 8, 2012)

My bunnies whiskers are getting quite long and bent near the end, and I was wondering if it would be O.K if I could trim the end off, like a little hair cut, or like how you would cut their claws when they get to long? would it be O.K???:?:expressionless:?


----------



## mdith4him (Jul 8, 2012)

I think I read somewhere that their whiskers actually have some nerve endings in them, so if you cut them, if would hurt. Bunny whiskers do get pretty long sometimes, but they are shed just like the rest of their fur. You shouldn't need to do any trimming.


----------



## cwolfec (Jul 8, 2012)

I definitely would NOT trim them. Their whiskers are like cat's whiskers and are used to determine if they can squeeze themselves in a certain space. The whiskers are as wide as their bodies. It also helps them navigate as they are like little sensors to assist their eyes. It would indeed hurt if you trimmed them.

My bunnies' whiskers break off or fall out every now and then, but they get replaced. No need to mess with them!


----------



## BunMommaD (Jul 8, 2012)

Very interesting that they would hurt! I never knew that... I always just assumed they were the same as dog whiskers (naively) and our dogs whiskers get cut once a month when they are groomed...
I love this forum for all the awesome info


----------



## ZRabbits (Jul 8, 2012)

*cwolfec wrote: *


> I definitely would NOT trim them. Their whiskers are like cat's whiskers and are used to determine if they can squeeze themselves in a certain space. The whiskers are as wide as their bodies. It also helps them navigate as they are like little sensors to assist their eyes. It would indeed hurt if you trimmed them.
> 
> My bunnies' whiskers break off or fall out every now and then, but they get replaced. No need to mess with them!


Definitely agree with Carrie. No need to mess with them.

K


----------

